

How to Win - ryannielsen
http://mur.mu.rs/?p=243

======
neduma
Enjoyed it and Liked following snippets: \- Prizes are nice, and winning is
nice, but they are fleeting pleasures. Knowledge is priceless. \- The number
one rule of venture capital is invest in the team. Product ideas and business
plans are great, but pretty easy to come by. A great team that enjoys working
together is a genuine treasure. \- When you’re pitching on stage, Make a
movie. \- Dont't be a dick.

